# Shreeded Mozzarella Cheese - Portion Control Dispensers



## jean paul pavia (May 17, 2017)

Hi All, Am after ideas on how to portion control Shredded Mozzarella Cheese as a pizza topping. I have excluded the idea of weighing the cheese and pre portioning before a busy service. 

I have been searching for 'On the go portion dispensers' Similar to a dry a cereal dispenser but which will have a decent mechanical tolerance for the heavier product.

Any suggestions please?

Thanks, Jean


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

After sitting in a busy take and bake pizza place yesterday waiting for my order to be made, I watched as they used a plastic measuring cup for cheese and other toppings. 
Weigh out your portions of cheese for the different sizes, see where they fill a measuring cup and use that.
So as an example let's say a large pizza takes 12 oz of cheese, that corolates to 1/12 of the measuring container you are using, simple.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I would go with @chefbuba 's suggestion.

Unless this shredded cheese dispenser has a cooling option and can keep the HD off your rear I don't see it as workable.

It is pounded into every head in the house to not waste motion and IMO that would be wasted motion.

Much faster to scoop and go or grab the preweighed portions and build the pie.

Am embarrassed to say I have never been in a working pizza kitchen but it cannot be that different from any other place that has time and temp restraints.

Is everything kept in a cooler drawer on the station?

Weighed out and ready go?

mimi


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

To expand on @chefbuba idea, let's say you have 5 different sizes of pizza 6", 9", 12", 14", 16". Get 5 large to go cups (or hard plastic cups, or actual measuring cups, or whatever) and a magic marker. Weigh out a portion of cheese for a 6" pizza. Pour it into a to go cup. Mark the level with the magic marker and write a big #6 on the cup. Put the cheese back. Now you have a marked portion cup. Do the same for the remaining 4 sizes. Use these pre-marked portion control cups during service.

Fairly simple, easy to use, and idiot proof, but they do keep making idiots better every day. :~)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

O.k., why exclude using a scale?

Its the fastest and most accurate, plus you can weigh your other pizza toppings with it as well.

If its the cost of the scale, it will pay for itself within a month.

....And its a heckuva lot faster than scooping a container, and then re arranging what you've scooped....


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

cheflayne said:


> Fairly simple, easy to use, and idiot proof, but they do keep making idiots better every day. :~)


That's no lie.....

mimi


----------

